# Natural sun-dried millet spray



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Pijs Kippy and especially Splash love this stuff. Is this normal for a pigeon? I just wanted to try it to see if they would like it. Well, they do and I'm kinda wondering can they eat too much?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*Millet*

There's nothing wrong with millet spray. Generally speaking the millet your birds eat in their food is the same as the millet ther're eating off of the "branch". 

Hypothetically you could feed your birds too much millet if that was all that you where giving them. 

I give my pigeons millet spray as a treat, and they love it! I just don't give it to them all of the time or they'd be too rotund to fly.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you for the info. They do have their regular food dish in the cage. I just put a millet spray in there and it's gone. I put one in like once a week. Splash was just going at it like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I will not feed millet spray to any of my birds unless I grew it myself (which is so easy). One of my vets (she has since moved to canada with her son) said that "Honey" millet and any others are so loaded in things to make it pretty and grow nice and big that it can actually do more harm than anything and unknown death showing on necropsy reports was a sign that the millet was a factor. The reasoning that it shows up that way is that it enters the system does some damage then leaves only to enter again each time its fed. I had necropsy reports come back on my Parrots that said no know cause of death.

It sure did it for me so I only feed the stuff that I grow myself. All I did was take a millet spray apart and plant it in a damp spot. I put it in sunny palces, shady spots, everywhere and it was growing so thick I had to actually toss some of the plants!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info! So i just plant the millet spray itself and go from there? I have a problem with growing anything in pots around here. The wild birds eat everything.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

We have wild CottonTails living in our yard too and between the rabbits (they had many babies in the yard so there are lots!) and the wild birds I still had more than I could feed with just planting a few millet sprays broken up! I also fed it freshly picked and put it in the food dehydrater, they enjoyed it both ways.  

I am doing squash, zucchini and peppers this year (first time at these) so I forgot to plant to bird seed this year but I will plan better for next! It is so fun!


----------

